# Fehler nach dem Löschen von EMail Adressen



## s.rose (15. Apr. 2008)

Habe zwei E-Mail Adressen gelöscht, da ja der Benutzername nach dem Anlegen eines Mail-Accounts nicht mehr geändert werden kann. Im folgenden Schritt möchte ich die E-Mail Benutzer neu anlegen, bekomme aber immer nur diese Meldung:


```
The following error occurred:
 
Duplicate Email Address.

Next >>
```
Der E-Mail Benutzer taucht aber in der Liste 'User & Email' nicht mehr auf.
Wo find ich ihn und kann ihn ganz entferenen?


ISPConfig 2.2.21, Debian 4.0

Ach ja: schön wäre es, wenn irgendwo im Webinterface die ISPConfig-Version zu sehen wäre.


----------



## Till (15. Apr. 2008)

> Wo find ich ihn und kann ihn ganz entferenen?


Leere bitte den Papierkorb.



> Ach ja: schön wäre es, wenn irgendwo im Webinterface die ISPConfig-Version zu sehen wäre.


Tools -> Software Version


----------



## s.rose (16. Apr. 2008)

*Oups*

Oh maaan - danke Till


----------



## Peter (28. Aug. 2009)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem. Email-Accounts habe ich gelöscht, Papierkorb ist geleert, Verzeichnisse und Datenbankeintrag sind nicht mehr vorhanden. Trotzdem kann ich diese Email-Adresse nicht erneut anlegen. Auch kann ich einer anderen Email-Adresse keine Admin-Rechte zuweisen, weil diese (in der gelöschten Email-Adresse) schon vergeben sind.


----------



## Till (30. Aug. 2009)

Ist der Eintrag denn noch im Papierkorb?


----------



## Peter (31. Aug. 2009)

Nein, der Papierkorb ist leer. Der User ist aber noch in der /etc/passwd enthalten, allerdings ohne weitere Inhalte. Kann ich den User in der Datenbank löschen oder gibt es dann andere Probleme?


----------



## Till (31. Aug. 2009)

Du kannst den Eintrag in der DB löschen. Mach aber sicherheitshalber vorher ein Backup der Datenbank.


----------



## Peter (31. Aug. 2009)

So hat es funktioniert. Ich habe den Eintrag in der Datenbank allerdings nicht gelöscht, sondern nur umbenannt. Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.


----------

